# What to do with lots of asparagus



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all,

New to this board, but been following for a few months. I forage for several different plants and fungi all year. This year has been a bumper crop of asparagus (I'm up to 50 lbs and have at least two more weeks to go) 









Any suggestions other than freeze or pickle? I know how to do both but maybe someone has another suggestion or a really different recipe for daily consumption.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Lucky you! When I got about 20 pounds at the store earlier, I dehydrated a lot of it, canned some and we ate as much as we could fresh. The dehydrated, when rehydrated, doesn't have much taste, but mine was very fine, not the bigger stalks like in your picture. I don't know if that has any effect on taste, or not. I figure it would be ok in soup or something, anyway.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have canned it, but like many things, it turns out a little mushy, which I don't mind. 

You can make asparagus soup and then can that.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I'm trying the freezing method today... Just finished about 5 lbs worth... we'lll see how it goes. DH wants me to try pickled, but for the life of me, i can't see doing that to asparagus when green tomatoes and green beans and carrots taste just the same... If i gather more than we and the kids can eat, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Can, and then drain and puree, add some chicken stock, sauteed mushrooms and garlic that have been finely chopped, and heat through. Then add some rich cream and heat warm, but don't boil. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Voila, cream of asparagus soup. 

Fifty pounds. Geez louise, what a bounty!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

We've been stuffing ourselves with grilled asparagus. The rest, I have frozen in the right size portions to make stir fry.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I'll try that soup too. Cooked off the ends that I didn't freeze yesterday and made a puree and froze that. Today I tried pickling it. Dilled with cayenne. Here's the photo (I hope)







[/IMG]


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

And here's the asparagus, spinach and feta homemade pizza.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Mmmm, that looks wonderful!


----------

